# looking for two recipes



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Number 1} , I was out with my friends tonite, having appys, and had buffalo shrimp, with peach "salsa", but it wasn't like a normal salsa, it was more of a jelly and it was a sweet spicy ( more emphasis on sweet) combination, had no tomatoes or diced peppers, and didn't seem to have any trace of onions, it did however have sort of southwestern spices and cilantro, just wondering if anyone would have a recipe for something similar.

Number 2}, I am also looking for an apple butter recipe, which allows for using premade canned applesauce, instead of doing things right from scratch.

Any help is appreciated,
Thanks,
Jeff =>


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Can't help you with #1, but as for the apple butter recipe I can help.

Usually I make my apple butter from scratch, but I have made it from canned applesauce before. The technique is pretty much the same, but requires less cooking time (my apple butter usually cooks for about 4-5 hours over low heat) and a lot less manual labor. To make apple butter from canned applesauce I take an equal amount of applesauce and fresh (aka real) cider and combine them in a non-reactive pot (the bigger the better to cut down on splatters all over). Cook this slowly, over low heat, stirring occasionally to avoid burning. When it starts to thicken up considerably add more cider (1/4 the amount you added last time). I know this seems like a lot of cider, but I find it is needed since most canned applesauces are pretty bland. Continue simmering and stirring. As it thickens again you need to be very careful as it will burn in a heartbeat. When you are close to the consistency you desire add your spices (I add cinnamon, allspice, a hint of nutmeg and just a hint of ground ginger). Adding too early will just about insure that you will over spice it. Continue cooking until you have the consistency you desire (I use the same method as for testing jelly). I then can mine for use throughout the next year or so.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

Try mixing peach preserves with some sweet chili jam and fresh cilantro - just a guess - but sounds rather good if you like the sweet and spicy combo (which I do)


----------

